# Wireless Network won't connect



## eavawter (Mar 13, 2007)

I just installed ubuntu and I've been trying to get my wireless network to connect. The OS sees my wireless card (built into a Dell computer) but won't connect to it. I don't think it's the router (belkin) but it is possible. I have been working on this for a while and need to know if anyone has any suggestions that I might try.

I've set up the "network" but it doesn't get recognized and the wireless connection won't work.

Help please.

:upset:


----------



## K-B (Oct 24, 2005)

Do you know what chipset the wireless card uses? If you don't type the following command into a terminal and post the output here.

```
sudo lshw -class network
```


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Hi,

Ubuntu is famous for bad wireless support. If it just doesn't have working drivers, you will most likely have to install Ndiswrapper to get it to work.
http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net


----------



## akjerryo (Mar 17, 2007)

Do you have more specific information on what kind of wireless card you have? I just went through this recently, it is a pain... Maybe newer versions of ubuntu will be better in this area heh


----------



## Bartender (Jun 10, 2005)

Did you already go back to the basics? Plug the PC directly into your router with a piece of Ethernet cable. Let's make sure it's capable of going online at all.


----------



## eavawter (Mar 13, 2007)

the wirelests card is a broadcom card .. I finally got the drivers installed, but it still won't connect. Now it's a problem with my router which keeps rejecting my wireless connection.

It works fine as long as it's cabled. Just the wireless won't work


----------



## Bartender (Jun 10, 2005)

Have you visited Ubuntu Documentation and gone thru the Wireless stuff?
https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessCardsSupported


----------

